# EHH.... how do you clean rabbit?



## Dakota Lady (May 29, 2007)

We saw alot rabbits around and wanting to get some rabbits but before we could do that. We need to know how to clean the rabbit after we hit one. how do u start the first process to clean out?? Cuz we dont know anyone who know how. Do we do the same process as deer? or is it different way or what??? I was told that rabbits can get liver diesase, how do i know that rabbits do have that so i know the meat is bad? someone said if the rabbit has liver diease that can pass to people who eat those meat and can make them really sick..... anyone know?


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi.
Cottentails are very tender. You can hold them by the hind legs, start at the lower leg and just peel the fur off them up to their head and then lob the head off. 
You can also take a knife and make a small slit across the back hide and stick a finger in either side of the slit and just pull. You'll end up with two pieces of fur. Peel the back half down to the hocks on the rear legs and then take a pair of garden shears or a knife and cut the rear legs off and the hide goes too. Same with the head...peel the fur up over the head, lop the head off and then gut him and you've got him done.

To gut him, spread the hind legs and take your knife and split the pelvis. Then take the knife point and slit the skin along the stomach, up to the neck. Of course, when you get to the ribs your going to have to put some pressure on the blade as the sternum will need split. When this is done just take either your index and middle fingers or your thumb and index finger and just peel the intestines, lungs, heart, kidneys, and windpipe out. Put him in a plastic bag and you're hunting again in a jiffy. With practice it'll take about 5 minutes or less.

Good luck,
Dan


----------

